# Any recoverers from australia?



## emz84 (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone?? just want to talk to people who would understand.. have some anxiety issues now and then, dp nomore for 3 years.


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

hey mate..ye im from melbourne...uve recovered from dp u said?


----------



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

emz84 said:


> Anyone?? just want to talk to people who would understand.. have some anxiety issues now and then, dp nomore for 3 years.


From Adelaide, I see you are from Brisbane? I am not recovered but I have come close and am getting closer. Add me as a friend and let me know if your'e ever in town for a chat if you ever need.


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great to know theres some aussies...

how are u getting closer?? are u on any meds?


----------



## howsieman (Jan 23, 2016)

Ye ....I went to Australia once.....took me ages to recover!....☺
.........only joking ☺


----------

